# Christmas gift (Taurus PT1911) arrived.



## KeithB (Nov 25, 2007)

From the wife, but I had to pick it as she has no CCW permit.

Taurus PT1911B - 45ACP

Do you think I can wait till Christmas day to try it out?

I think this will be a fun shooter how many days til Christmas?

I also laid away a used Taurus PT99 - 9mm with 4 mags (2 are high cap) while I was there. I used to have one and miss it. Never sell guns!


----------



## Taurus_9mm (Sep 17, 2007)

Congratulations on your purchase! I also have a PT1911 and really like it quite a lot, although I did swap out the plastic factory grips and replaced them with a set of Hogue rubber wraparounds.

www.taurusarmed.net :smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Congrats on your new pistol. Enjoy it.


----------



## ignantmike (May 5, 2007)

i know it's not xmas but, did you shoot that 1911?.....if not you have great control.....i don't think i could wait to fire that baby.......


----------



## KeithB (Nov 25, 2007)

so far i have not, one more week


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

*Congratulations! - "Chestnuts roasting as I open fire..."*

Awesome Taurus! What are the legal issues with giving someone a gun for a gift as a surprise? Is this even legally possible? I was thinking of getting my buddy one. We live in Dallas (he and his wife in a loft south of downtown), and they are kind of a liberal. Combine that with our crime rate here, and I'm worried it will get him and his wife killed. Hence, nothing says Christmas like a 9mm (probably a highpoint or something for the nightstand)

thanks,
kenn


----------



## Randall Donahoo (Nov 2, 2007)

What an awesome Christmas gift! Tell your wife I love her! Uh, I mean, tell you wife that you love her. Tell her frequently. She's a keeper.


----------

